

Kiss metrics, once the “lean” champion, now charges minimum $179/mo - DodgyEggplant
https://www.kissmetrics.com/pricing

======
rywalker
yeah it's not the right answer anymore for early-stage startups. Mixpanel
seems to have better structure. Keen.io has startup-friendly pricing, but you
have to roll your own front-end.

